
Running Erlang Webmachine on Heroku - davidbalbert
http://zianet.dk/blog/2011/12/16/running-erlang-webmachine-on-heroku/
======
rubyrescue
this is great but one of the real advantages of Erlang is the ability to pass
messages between processes on different nodes (or, in the heroku case dynos)
without worrying about which node you're on, but it's impossible for different
nodes to communicate on heroku as they won't open the EPMD ports (and won't
allow an EPMD daemon to run). This means Erlang on Heroku is still going to be
limited.

------
nivertech
OK, I see how to run a simple web server, like Mochiweb on Heroku Cedar stack.
But how do I connect to database? How do I write to log?

~~~
bgentry
You can connect to any database you want to just like you would anywhere else.

You write to your logs by writing to stdout/stderr:
[http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/logging#writing_to_your...](http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/logging#writing_to_your_log)

~~~
nivertech
Can you elaborate about the DB part? You mean people using Cedar stack should
use database hosted elsewhere? I.e. something like AWS RDS or MongoHQ?

My question was about using Heroku's shared Postgres database, like usual
Rails apps using Bamboo stack.

------
nirvana
This is good news. Now if they will just support Riak, I might be able to port
nirvana to it. (Nirvana is the coffeescript/javascript distributed web
platform I'm building for our startup. It runs across a riak cluster and
distributes javascript in a concurrent manner over it.)

Nirvana is really "just" a webmachine App.

PS: My startup entered Startup Chile which is announcing results today:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3361777>

